# Es legal liberar las bandas de un celular?



## williamb (Feb 8, 2007)

Buenas tardes, mi pregunta es la siguiente,

tengo un celular y necesito liberarle las bandas, no se si es legal o no, en caso de que si lo sea, como seria este procedimiento, que se necesita para realizarlo, si se necesita algun software especial,

Gracias de antemano


WILLIAMB


----------



## titanxz (Abr 1, 2008)

Primero: Que telefono tenes?

Segundo: Creo que es legal perfectamente, o sea, vos tenes un contrato con la empresa que lo unico que te exige es pagarlo hasta que se termine, lo unico que no podes hacer el liberar el telefono en si para usarlo con otras compañias, por ejemplo, el motorola Rokr, es tribanda, yo lo comverti en cuatribanda con el YAMP, que es un programa diseñado por un capo de un foro amigo, al cual no voy a hacer referencia por que me parece SPAM..
Cualquier cosa que necesites sobre motorolas, cualquiera, desde flashear, cambiar firmware (Sistema) tunning, etc etc me avisas!

con el YAMP liberas las bandas haciendo un solo click!
lo unico es que ademas del programa tenes que bajarte los drivers usb, pero eso se consigue..


----------

